# Grim Reaper Cat predicts Death's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19959718/?GT1=10150


Wow, very bizarre. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Now I just need a cat that sniffs out 100 dollar bills.  

That actully doesn't surprise me, some animals are very sensitive to stress in humans. Maybe the cat just has skills.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Yo, that's in my state. LOL

My dog acts the same way. Granted, no one has died around him, but he does know when someone is upset and always comes to comfort them. I'd imagine its the same instinct with the cat.
Although most people dying there are already too sick to realize his presence, imagine being sane and having him come "visit you." I'd be pretty scared. lol


(3,000 posts!  )


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19959718/?GT1=10150
> 
> 
> Wow, very bizarre. :shock: :shock: :shock:



That is too cool!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I guess I really don't get what the big deal is on this one. I mean, yea its cool... but we've known animals tune in to things we can't. Its not new news  That's why many people with serious medical issues have specially trained dogs with them. They can sense things being "out of whack" with their owner before the owner knows. They've just been trained on what to do when they sense it. For example, seizure dogs can tell their owner is going to have a seizure sometimes 30-45 minutes before it happens. True, this is a cat not a dog... but, is there really that much difference? I don't think so. Well, other than a cat being typically its own master.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Christine said:


> True, this is a cat not a dog... but, is there really that much difference?


Yes....Dogs are much better! :razz:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

after i read the article I saw something on the news about that. didnt watch it but found the article interesting.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Keep that cat away from me !!!


----------

